# Hello from the frozen tundra of snowy Eastern Massachusetts!



## greydogsma (Feb 10, 2015)

Hello all! I am brand new to the forum and have been crocheting for awhile but would like to learn the art of knitting as well. I am hoping to find some helpful advice 
here on the forum to get me started. 

As my forum title indicates, I am from Eastern Massachusetts.We are currently BURIED up to our eyeballs in snow and I am basically trapped in the house right now. The governor has declared a state of emergency and ordered the public to stay off the roads. The public transit in Boston is shut down for the forseeable future due to problems trying to keep the lines running. So, here I sit with my Weimaraner, Remy, and I am going through my stash of yarn and also working on several unfinished WIP's. Good time for hot soup, a movie and playing with yarn right now! 

Nice to be here and thank you for sharing this free forum with those who are eager to share and learn with others.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome
I like to crochet, too.

Please be safe and keep warm


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Enjoy your time knitting and welcome. I am also from Eastern Mass. My family is snowed under.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Welcome, Grey, but the Governor has not put a travel ban in place in Massachusetts. He's recommending that anyone who can should work from home. He's also freed all the non-emergency state employees in several counties for the day again. At least he's not calling us non-essential as has been the past terminology.

What are you working on?


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

My older parents are also in your area. They lost power for a while yesterday. I have called a few times and they insist they are fine. 
Stay safe and enjoy your yarn time. Greetings from Maine.

SEA


----------



## cpennyforyourthoughts (Nov 27, 2012)

Gracious.... you are in the midst of it. Here in North Carolina I keep looking at the Weather Channel as the snow events just keep coming. Stay warm and safe...I feel bad for the poor birds trying to find a meal in it all too.

Yes, add knitting to the crochet skills.... It is fun to combine the two disciplines in the same piece also.
I recently made a simple single crochet hat and scarf and added knitted ribbing.... Ha, I felt so grown up! Hee, hee! My best to you and yours! -- Carolyn, Raleigh, NC


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Welcome! Boy, your state sure has been hit this winter. One good thing, it will melt eventually. Unfortunately, what do you do until it does? Stay safe, stay warm and knit/crochet. This may be the perfect time to learn to knit. Feel free to ask question here; you will get good answers.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

welcome from Ontario, Canada


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

Welcome aboard from northwestern Canada. Normally it is we who are describing our winter conditions as you now are. However, this year we've had erratic weather whereby most of our snow melted, yes melted, in January! We had almost two weeks of above average temperatures, leading us to believe we would soon be slammed with conditions similar to yours. To date, it hasn't happened although I am sure we will get hit with some 'typical' winter weather yet!
I am sure, that God invented Knitting/Crocheting just for the situations you are describing. They say 'when life hands you lemons, make lemonade" so I'd say now is the time to make lemonade!! Again, welcome!


----------



## anninri (Oct 17, 2011)

Welcome,

This site is habit forming. My day is not complete until I check in. I may not comment very often though.

I am self taught in crochet and knitting. I am 74 years old, and have done both for may years.

I may not learn something new everyday but at least once a week. The most important lesson was the "lifeline" saved my life (projects) many times.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

stay safe, and think Spring!


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Welcome from Tennessee... where we just got a teeny skiff of snow last night. Sorry  Kick on the fireplace, enjoy your soup and knit like crazy!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Welcome. MA blizzards seem unreal. Family in Winchester. I can't imagine shoveling and doing it again and again all within a few days.

Snuggle with dear dog and knit til you drop. Then a nap.


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Welcome from Western North Carolina!


----------



## unicornbus (Jan 25, 2014)

Welcome, I also am in deep snow in Massachusetts. I'm tired of digging out. I'm retired, and have dug out at least 7 times this past couple of weeks, so I'm on strike. I refuse to dig out again. My car is going to stay where it is until someone else digs it out. I have plenty of yarn in my stash, and quite a few WIP's, so I'm all set. Enjoy your crocheting and I wish you sucess in learning to knit. Once again WELCOME, you'll enjoy this site.


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

Greetings from Maine, also buried in snow. And more snow on the way for Thursday and Sunday!&#128540;


----------



## Bobbieknits67 (May 10, 2011)

Hi From NE Oklahoma.
I taught myself to knit using youtube videos and books. People here were very helpful and kind when I got stuck and needed to be untangled from my own mess.

This is a great place. They share loads of information, numerous free pattern sites, answer questions quickly, show all the beautiful pictures of the things they are making, and are willing to just chit chat with you at any point of the day or night.

I hope you find you love it here as much as the rest of us do. 
Go check out youtube how to knit or learn to knit videos, and enjoy your time.

Happy learning.
Bobbie


----------



## greydogsma (Feb 10, 2015)

So far I still have a little oil in the tank, so I am warm for now! Lord only knows what I'll do when I need to get more oil in the tank though! There's just no way to dig a path from the street and way into the yard over two fences so the oil man can drag the hose all the way to the oil fill. It's going to be a BIG problem once the oil runs out! I don't see this snow melting or going anywhere anytime soon!


----------



## greydogsma (Feb 10, 2015)

A-yuh!! It's the same down here.... buried in snow and two more major storms on the way! It's never going to end! I've had to cancel medical appts. because I just can't get out. 
I don't see things getting much better any time soon either!
Oh well.... time to drag out the yarn stash and get cracking!


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome from NC. I am originally from Long Island, NY. I feel terrible for you. I remember trying to keeps up with all the snow. But you are really getting it bad this year. 
Take advantage of the bad weather and knit and crochet. I am basically self taught in crochet and knit. Take advantage of you tube. It is a great learning tools. And everyone here is so helpful. Don't be afraid to ask if you have questions. Remember, there are no "stupid" questions. 
Stay safe and warm,
Fran from Clayton, NC


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi, and welcome from Northern Virginia. I know what snowbound is...it's good we have our knitting to help.
Stay warm..


----------



## greydogsma (Feb 10, 2015)

Thank you for the lovely welcome, Bobbie!  
Yes, I am sure I will find many new friends here as well as learning something new. I have always wanted to learn to knit but didn't feel I had the patience or the time for it. Crochet has always been easier and faster, so that is where I have normally spent my "yarn time". Now it is time to give the fine art of knitting a whirl however! I look forward to being here and learning from you all!  And, yes, I have also learned a great deal from You Tube and books. My goal is to be able to learn how to knit socks and slippers for starters, though that might be a bit ambitious for a beginner. I may have to start with "flat work" first and then move on to shaped garments. I'm open to any and all the help I can get! Thanks!!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Yes, my DH has used his snowblower more in the last two weeks than all of last year, but the driveway's open as is the path to the propane tank, which is good, I'm waiting for a delivery today. So far the snow here, just west of Worcester, is twice as high as the fill spout.


----------



## greydogsma (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks for the nice welcome, Fran!  
Yes, I will avail myself of You Tube and some beginner's knitting books as well. I went that route with crochet when 
I needed help and it was quite helpful to me. My grandmother taught me to crochet when I was little but I had a death grip on the hook and yarn and lost interest until much later in life. I have since become a "yarn hoarder"! LOL!! I'm sure you can all relate to that! I have bins full of yarn and lots of WIP's to complete now. And here I am seeking to tackle the fine art of knitting. It's all good in my book! I have also tried a bit of loom knitting as well. It was a quick way to work up some winter toques for gifts at Christmas, but I would really like to learn how to knit them the old-fashioned way too!


----------



## greydogsma (Feb 10, 2015)

Thank you, Edith Ann!  Yes, having something to keep busy with always helps! When I go to medical appts. or any place where I have time on my hands I always have my "travel bag" of WIP's to work on. Usually they are smaller sized projects like dishcloths, scarves, squares, etc. It's a good way to spend idle time in a waiting room, that's for sure! It's also a good way to pass the time when it's been snowing non-stop and you are barracaded in the house! LOL!! I have to laugh or I'd cry.... it's discouraging to think I'm going to have to eventually go out and try to pitch more snow over mountains that are more than twice as tall as I am! Even us hardy New Englanders are getting weary of it all now!  No end in sight either!!! Two more big storms on the way.... one on Thursday and again on Sunday.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Well welcome from Orange County, California where it is to be 80 degrees for a few days and mind you, we'd love to have some of your leftovers...snow that is up on our mountains to help with the drought. I have grand kids, the kind that live with their parents :lol: :lol: living in Andover, Ma


----------



## greydogsma (Feb 10, 2015)

Worcester you say? I grew up in Whitinsville, in Worcester county, so I know they can get hammered pretty hard out that way too! But right now, the South Shore, just south of Boston has been getting the "jackpot" of all these storms. 
I will have to dig out the oil fill on the side of the house in order to get any oil as well as make a path from the back of the house and all the way to the street. I hope my gate isn't frozen shut. I have a chain link fence to keep my dog in the back yard, and I keep it pad-locked for safety reasons. Just hope I can get the lock off and open the gate when I need to get oil. Good luck and stay warm!!


----------



## greydogsma (Feb 10, 2015)

California sounds mighty appealing right about now!!! 
If only we could ship some snow out to you on the West Coast to help with your drought.... that would solve two big problems, wouldn't it!? I'm alone and not in the best of physical health so having to shovel this stuff manually has been taking a real toll on me. There are no kids here that want to help shovel.... not for ANY price! So I do as much as I can a little at a time. I need to keep the slider on the back side of the house open so my dog can get out to take care of his "business". And I've been trying to keep a path open from the front door to the street in case of fire. I had my car dug out twice so far, but it's all buried under once again. It's all just "TOO MUCH" to keep up with now. And with more snow on the way it's very discouraging to say the least!!


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Welcome from sunny and beautiful Arizona.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Welcome from France! I love to crochet too. My son is living in Boston. Stay warm.


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

Hello and welcome from the Pacific NW. We have been stuck in a spring pattern the entire winter. Such weird weather patterns this year. I too crochet and I'm sure you'll learn lots here. Again, welcome.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

greydogsma said:


> Worcester you say? I grew up in Whitinsville, in Worcester county, so I know they can get hammered pretty hard out that way too! But right now, the South Shore, just south of Boston has been getting the "jackpot" of all these storms.
> I will have to dig out the oil fill on the side of the house in order to get any oil as well as make a path from the back of the house and all the way to the street. I hope my gate isn't frozen shut. I have a chain link fence to keep my dog in the back yard, and I keep it pad-locked for safety reasons. Just hope I can get the lock off and open the gate when I need to get oil. Good luck and stay warm!!


Yes, I live in Podunk (yes, that one). We got over 30 inches in the blizzard, another 16 last week, and 11 or 12 yesterday. DH has been blowing the driveway before breakfast, at lunch and after supper. BTW, take your hairdryer on a long extension cord to defrost you lock and the gate hinges when you've got them shoveled out. Right now the snow here is high enough that the cows could, if they thought of it, walk over the fences.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh I bet it is. Well we will be in Andover in June of this year and hope that the snow has finally melted by then. One of our grandsons is "graduating" from 8th grade and we always go to that graduation and fuss over them. I do love to visit New England but do not get there as often as I would like. Are you close to Andover?


greydogsma said:


> California sounds mighty appealing right about now!!!
> If only we could ship some snow out to you on the West Coast to help with your drought.... that would solve two big problems, wouldn't it!? I'm alone and not in the best of physical health so having to shovel this stuff manually has been taking a real toll on me. There are no kids here that want to help shovel.... not for ANY price! So I do as much as I can a little at a time. I need to keep the slider on the back side of the house open so my dog can get out to take care of his "business". And I've been trying to keep a path open from the front door to the street in case of fire. I had my car dug out twice so far, but it's all buried under once again. It's all just "TOO MUCH" to keep up with now. And with more snow on the way it's very discouraging to say the least!!


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Welcome to KP*, from the Wheat fields of Kansas, USA.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Welcome from NYC.. Stay warm. :lol:


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome to KP


----------



## greydogsma (Feb 10, 2015)

I am from Whitman, MA. Where are you located? Your profile name "SnugHollow" makes me think you are very close to the coastline. We had 4 homes destroyed in the first big blizzard down in Marshfield/Green Harbor. The tidal surge was just too much for the homes along the sea wall there. Thankfully, I am just far enough away from the ocean to be "safe" from concerns about high tides. Are you by any chance near Snug Harbor? How bad is it there? Probably not much better than here in Whitman I bet.


----------



## greydogsma (Feb 10, 2015)

Thank you!  I look forward to making some wondeful new friends and mentors here at Knitting Paradise. Well.... time to take a computer break and play with yarn! Wheeeee!


----------



## greydogsma (Feb 10, 2015)

Thank you Nan! I see you also list Eastham/Cape Cod on your profile as well as NYC. How is the weather in NYC? 
I know the Cape is geting some snow, although not nearly as bad as the South Shore which is in the jackpot zone.
Stay warm and happy knitting!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Welcome from WI

KP is a good past time if you need a break from knitting.
Enjoy your shut in time.


----------



## greydogsma (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks! Love your profile name! 
I agree... men knit & crochet too!
I simply love Mikey's videos on You Tube.


----------



## greydogsma (Feb 10, 2015)

Yes, playing with the yarn is one thing that the snowstorm won't stop as long as the power stays on.


----------



## greydogsma (Feb 10, 2015)

Andover is north of Boston. I am south of Boston, but I do pass by it when heading to New Hampshire for some Fall foliage and maple syrup and apple picking forays.


----------



## Avigayil (Jul 26, 2013)

Welcome! Winter and yarn, soup and a furry companion is what the winter is for!


----------



## greydogsma (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks for the hint about the hair dryer on a long extension cord!! I will have to remember that when I get dug out as far as the gate. Yes, the snow is just about to the top of my 5 foot chain link fence. and the ranch rail fence was covered way over after the first blizzard. We got hammered with every storm. Yesterday's total alone was about 2 1/2 - 3 ft.
The problem now is where to put it all!??? There's no place to throw any more snow now.... it's getting ridiculous now!!
We need to dispose of it now, not "move it around" with plows. There's just too much of it!! All the places where it is normally taken are already full... the "snow farms" they call them. But we've got another storm coming on Thursday and again on Sunday! Are you ready for it!?????


----------



## greydogsma (Feb 10, 2015)

YES!!! I made a huge pot of turkey soup the other day and am pretty much living on that for the "duration". I'm doing what I can to keep the back slider cleared away for the dog so he can get into the back yard. And I'm trying to keep a small path down my front walk open in case of emergency.
I had my car dug out twice during all these storms but I've reached the point that I've pretty much given up on trying to dig out the car any more now. I can only do just so much all by myself with a small shovel. I have "restrictions" that I must heed if I don't want to land in the ER. Staying in and snuggled up with the dog and playing with my yarn beats freezing and shoveling any day!! I agree!!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I just read the quote you have ...the more I know man the more I love my dog...Ha Ha. Ha so funny!


greydogsma said:


> Andover is north of Boston. I am south of Boston, but I do pass by it when heading to New Hampshire for some Fall foliage and maple syrup and apple picking forays.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Howdy!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

greydogsma said:


> Thanks for the hint about the hair dryer on a long extension cord!! I will have to remember that when I get dug out as far as the gate. Yes, the snow is just about to the top of my 5 foot chain link fence. and the ranch rail fence was covered way over after the first blizzard. We got hammered with every storm. Yesterday's total alone was about 2 1/2 - 3 ft.
> The problem now is where to put it all!??? There's no place to throw any more snow now.... it's getting ridiculous now!!
> We need to dispose of it now, not "move it around" with plows. There's just too much of it!! All the places where it is normally taken are already full... the "snow farms" they call them. But we've got another storm coming on Thursday and again on Sunday! Are you ready for it!?????


Yes, he keeps 15 gallons of gas for the snowblower and the generator (haven't needed that YET this winter, but...). We have milk, we can make bread, and with two freezer, there's food. The generator can run both refrigerators, both freezers as needed, the water pump, the water heater, the furnace and blower, and, more importantly, the TV, DVD player and all the phone chargers <G>. I've got enough yarn to knit till I die, and a pattern library that rivals that of my spinning guild.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm sure we've all noticed the blizzard preparation difference with knitters and the rest of the population. Most people worry about food and heat. Not knitters. We start fondling our stash and planning projects. We're warm and happy. (There's always food for a week in my pantry.)


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

hello


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Welcome from Alabama! Stay warm and Happy Knitting!


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Welcome from Bundaberg Australia.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Hello and welcome from Thailand. Good time for you to be knitting!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi and welcome to kp from Australia.


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

We been watching all the snow your getting......keep warm and be safe...soup and knitting sounds good...I am a former New Yorker so i know how you feel...take care....


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

welcome from Canada. we have more cold than snow this year.


----------



## DonnaJean1234 (Mar 31, 2012)

Welcome, I'm from billerica, ma and I went to clerks school with your town clerk in Whitman. I think we will have snow left well into next winter. Thankfully, today should be 1-3 inches.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Welcome and stay warm. Have been watching the news and that is a lot of snow! Good time to knit.


----------



## Jean C. (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi welcome from Hanson(also up to my eyeballs in snow) . keep knitting helps with sanity.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Welcome from NYC.


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

Perfect time to finish up those WIP's and cook a big pot of soup or stew. I'll pray for a thaw for y'all.


----------



## Donna M. (Oct 1, 2013)

I am also from Mass. You will love this forum. I have learned a lot. I hibernate well now that I am retired. As long as we have power and I have my knitting, I am all set. it was not suppose to snow today until late evening. (Wed). I was all excited because I was going to A.C. Moore in Bellingham because they have Caron one pound yarn on sale for $5.99 with 29 colors. Guess that is not happening. I love to knit and shop for yarn, but not at the risk of an accident. I am sure you will enjoy this website.


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

Welcome from the Gulf Coast of Florida. You will find lots of good advice and hints here from wise heads. Sorry about the snow - I escaped NJ just before the storms started to pile in. Stay warm, learn to knit. Love your dog!


----------



## 4grammy4 (Aug 22, 2011)

Welcome. I have one son north of Boston and close to the ocean. The snow in his backyard is high enough for the pets to cross the 5" fence with no trouble. Fortunately neither wants to be out in this cold.

Enjoy KP. Can be a great daily learning and sharing experience.


----------



## dmasciulli (Sep 16, 2014)

I am also buried alive here on the south shore, I feel your pain!!! Welcome and have fun with this forum, everybody here is so helpful and very talented. I enjoy all their projects as you will too.


----------



## skitt53 (Dec 30, 2014)

Welcome from sunny California!


----------



## knitnut2 (Jun 13, 2012)

Welcome from a Mainer who is also buried under feet of 
snow! It's a great time to enjoy your indoor crafting!


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Welcome from a Bostonian! As bad as I feel it is in Boston I know it is worse in the suburbs. I couldn't go to work yesterday because of the trains not running. Had not been out since Monday. Had to go get my meds yesterday and the mounds on the corners are higher than the street light signals. I didn' know if it said walk or don't walk. Praying for no more snow. I am grateful I no longer have a car.


----------



## Bobbi1255 (Feb 1, 2015)

Welcome. I recently joined KP and hail from Chicago. Recent storm here dumped tons of snow which melted when it went to 40 over last weekend.
I knit and crochet and am currently working on a baby blanket.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Welcome from the relatively cleaned-up Pioneer Valley. (There are still some snowbanks on corners that you can't see over-very dangerous and I have a tall vehicle. Glad to be retired these days.)


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

Hi from the frozen U.P. weather advisory for here also. Only supposed to get 7" of new snow but with wind chill and dropping temps. it's going to get COLD as the high for Saturday is calling for -3. Right now we are having 35mph wind gusts with the falling snow. Winter is back!


----------



## rinamuss (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi and welcome from Salisbury England. We're very lucky here as we hardly ever get snow. I have a friend in Rehoboth MA. I haven't heard from him for a while so hope he's OK. Luckily he has good neighbours who help him out when there is a lot of snow around.
Stay safe and keep warm all of you who are suffering from the cold snowy weather. Our thoughts are with you all.


----------



## Eeyore Janie (Feb 19, 2014)

Welcome. MA was my home and now it is Kissimmee, FL. You are having a wonderful winter. I miss the snow but my husband doesn't.
Hope you have fun on this site, I certainly have.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Eeyore Janie said:


> Welcome. MA was my home and now it is Kissimmee, FL. You are having a wonderful winter. I miss the snow but my husband doesn't.
> Hope you have fun on this site, I certainly have.


The guys never miss it. I think it's because they are usually the ones that have to do the shoveling.
:lol:


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

I hear your pain. We're near Hartford so didn't get quite as much snow as you, but it kept blowing back after we got dug out. My back and shoulders are so sore. Good weather for knitting.

Welcome to KP. Fun place to learn, visit and share.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Welcome from Pa. Nice to have you with us. I am a avid crocheter of 40 years. You will find the help here for your knitting


----------



## dogLVR (Oct 16, 2013)

Hello, and welcome to KP! This is the place to be for help. Lovely ladies with so many tips, when needed. I've learned so much just by reading the site each day!
My heart goes out to you regarding the snow. I just can't imagine how hard it must be! I've lived in So. Calif. all of my life and rarely even seen snow. Keep warm and KNIT!
Margo


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

Welcome! I too am from Massachusetts. we are up to our eyeballs too! Today I finally left my house for a little while. I have been knitting up a storm and reading a lot of books. 
hopefully, the snow that is coming on Thursday won't be much. If I have to keep staying inside I will have to buy a new wardrobe because all I do is eat!


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

rasputin said:


> Welcome! I too am from Massachusetts. we are up to our eyeballs too! Today I finally left my house for a little while. I have been knitting up a storm and reading a lot of books.
> hopefully, the snow that is coming on Thursday won't be much. If I have to keep staying inside I will have to buy a new wardrobe because all I do is eat![/quote
> 
> All I've been doing is cooking. And of course someone has to it.
> ...


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome from Texas.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hello and welcome from central Illinois.

Fiona &#128587;&#128587;&#128587;


----------



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

heard you had 74 inches of snow. bet the skiing is great my SIL is in Dover Mass.


----------



## Pauline Stewart (Mar 2, 2013)

I am from Saugus , Ma. Just north of Boston. We are going to have snow on the ground until April. I keep busy knitting hats for the soldiers in Afghanistan. Don't,t need to shovel as I have help from my son..will be so happy when spring arrives. Love this forum.


----------



## lilbabery (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi form MA. I learned how to knit by watching videos on youtube. I hope this helps


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Hey, I finally got to go to work today!!! These four day weekends are killing me! I'm that behind here.


----------



## Sapphires-n-Purls (Oct 16, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

I felt so bad for all of you getting so much snow. Hopefully, things will get better soon. We keep getting ice.


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

Just all of you on the east coast watch out as the cold temps. are headed your way. My area is already starting with them. My hubby and daughter have to get out to go to work and if they can't a coworker will be coming to get them. Both plow for the county so they never get a snow day off. I have to go outside as my animals depend on me to feed and water them. The next time you go to a fair thank the sheep herder for taking care of your yarn. Those sheep don't take care of themselves. If you don't have to go out in the cold please don't take unnecessary risks, this is why we have a yarn stash.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

not enough yarn said:


> Just all of you on the east coast watch out as the cold temps. are headed your way. My area is already starting with them. My hubby and daughter have to get out to go to work and if they can't a coworker will be coming to get them. Both plow for the county so they never get a snow day off. I have to go outside as my animals depend on me to feed and water them. The next time you go to a fair thank the sheep herder for taking care of your yarn. Those sheep don't take care of themselves. If you don't have to go out in the cold please don't take unnecessary risks, this is why we have a yarn stash.


You mean colder than 11 degrees at 10 am? Been there already. It was below zero at 6 am today here in sunny central MA. And the snow is high enough now that my beef cows could walk over the fences if it occurred to them now. No sheep this winter, I had to sell my flock in October because I didn't have enough hay to carry them. That said, we've dug out the outdoor dog's house four times in the last two weeks. Not that he was interested in coming out. :lol:


----------



## Mary-Lou (Jun 4, 2014)

Welcome from Ontario Canada


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Welcome from Cape Cod.
I would invite you for coffee, but neither of us can get out. LOL

And YEAH 2 more storms by Sunday. So excited. Wonder how high snow can be piled? Must be in the Guinees Record book.

Was down by the water and the jetty was covered with ice.
BRRRRR. Stay warm stay safe. 
KNIT ON !!!!!


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

Welcome. Maybe by the 4th of July you will be thawed and plowed out.


----------



## Jenny.Wren (Nov 28, 2011)

Welcome from Stoughton, MA. This site is the best place to be. The resources are endless. There is always something new to learn and many people to help you if you get stuck.

Enjoy!!


----------



## loveyarn (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi Grey, we are neighbors I live in E. Bridgewater and am soooo tired of this snow. Hopefully it will soon be over. Maybe we can get together after "the spring thaw" and knit/crochet.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

We're leaving for Boston tomorrow afternoon to attend a Science Fiction Convention at the Westin Boston Waterfront. Supposed to come home Sunday. Second year in a row there has been a massive snowstorm for this particular con. Wonder if we can persuade the organizers to hold it in March instead of February? We both are taking LOTS of knitting. Chief worry is going to be finding a place on the street to park, I think. I will think of all you other Massachusetts and New England knitters - hope we don't get toooooo much more snow.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome from New York. I'm doing the same thing, going thru my stash due to several days of snow where I couldn't get my car out and too icy to drive.


----------



## Katie in Maine (Jan 11, 2015)

Welcome from snowy Maine! I feel your pain. I'm sure you will learn much here!


----------



## Katie in Maine (Jan 11, 2015)

Expecting more snow on Sunday! Hope you aren't traveling from far!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi and welcome from Perth, Western Australia.


----------



## Ricia (Sep 11, 2012)

This is unbelievable in MA! We have no choice but to keep busy for a month or so and it will go away. Welcome to the best place for knitters!


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

Please check your extended weather forecast. It 11 am and only 7 but by Saturday the high they are calling for is -3. At least the wind stopped from yesterday. I really hate hauling water to animals in 35 mph wind gusts. When my daughter was at college near Grand Forks ND what ever weather they had we got 2 days later. The most accurate weather forecast ever. Stay warm and knit away.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> Welcome from Cape Cod.
> I would invite you for coffee, but neither of us can get out. LOL
> 
> And YEAH 2 more storms by Sunday. So excited. Wonder how high snow can be piled? Must be in the Guinees Record book.
> ...


As a matter of fact, Worcester has now become the #1 snow amount city in the country as of the last storm.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> Welcome from Cape Cod.
> I would invite you for coffee, but neither of us can get out. LOL
> 
> And YEAH 2 more storms by Sunday. So excited. Wonder how high snow can be piled? Must be in the Guinees Record book.
> ...


As a matter of fact, Worcester has now become the #1 snow amount city in the country as of the last storm.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> We're leaving for Boston tomorrow afternoon to attend a Science Fiction Convention at the Westin Boston Waterfront. Supposed to come home Sunday. Second year in a row there has been a massive snowstorm for this particular con. Wonder if we can persuade the organizers to hold it in March instead of February? We both are taking LOTS of knitting. Chief worry is going to be finding a place on the street to park, I think. I will think of all you other Massachusetts and New England knitters - hope we don't get toooooo much more snow.


You may have to park elsewhere and shuttle bus over like they did for the Celtics game last night.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

not enough yarn said:


> Please check your extended weather forecast. It 11 am and only 7 but by Saturday the high they are calling for is -3. At least the wind stopped from yesterday. I really hate hauling water to animals in 35 mph wind gusts. When my daughter was at college near Grand Forks ND what ever weather they had we got 2 days later. The most accurate weather forecast ever. Stay warm and knit away.


Fortunately we haven't lost power yet and we have a very large, heated stock tank. I'm just glad that it hasn't occurred to this crew that the fence is now fully buried in snow. I also don't mind the cold too much. I get to stay inside unless DH is sick.

As much as I love winter and the snow, I can't wait until the daffs come up.


----------



## Donna M. (Oct 1, 2013)

My daughter just moved out of Worcester after fifteen years to Woosocket, R. I. The snow and the hills are what drove her away from Worcester.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Welcome from Newcastle Australia.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

greydogsma said:


> Hello all! I am brand new to the forum and have been crocheting for awhile but would like to learn the art of knitting as well. I am hoping to find some helpful advice
> here on the forum to get me started.
> 
> As my forum title indicates, I am from Eastern Massachusetts.We are currently BURIED up to our eyeballs in snow and I am basically trapped in the house right now. The governor has declared a state of emergency and ordered the public to stay off the roads. The public transit in Boston is shut down for the forseeable future due to problems trying to keep the lines running. So, here I sit with my Weimaraner, Remy, and I am going through my stash of yarn and also working on several unfinished WIP's. Good time for hot soup, a movie and playing with yarn right now!
> ...


Good your keeping warm. You should tell you governor to send
the unwanted snow to the west, we have not had a winter this
year, no snow in the mountains means no water for the summer.

Nice to meet you and glad to have you aboard, 
Hello and welcome from Oregon.


----------



## Marjh (Nov 20, 2013)

Welcome from freezing Ontario - but we certainly don't have the amount of snow you have. Stay inside, safe and warm - soon Spring will be here.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

We baled from our SF con Saturday night and got home safely. We had debated staying over and hoping the snow would have stopped by the time we had to come home. Sounds as if the blowing snow is as bad as the actual snow. Glad we're home even if I'm sad we had to miss all the Sunday panels.

Hope everyone else is staying safe and getting a lot of knitting/crochet done.


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello and welcome from London. UK


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome from South Carolina.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Learning to knit? Your at the right place. Help galore. You have the perfect knitting weather.
Welcome from California.


----------



## greydogsma (Feb 10, 2015)

Thank you for the warm welcome!


----------



## greydogsma (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## greydogsma (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks for the nice welcome!  
I am doing my best on my own with the help of You Tube and some simple knitting books for beginners, but any help I can get from the folks here is greatly appreciated.


----------



## greydogsma (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks for the lovely welcome!


----------



## greydogsma (Feb 10, 2015)

Hello from across the pond! 
Thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## greydogsma (Feb 10, 2015)

Nice to hear from a Down East neighbor! 
Thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## greydogsma (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks again for your encouragement, Bobbie! 
That's exactly what I have been doing.... going to You Tube for step-by-step video tutorials and using beginner's books.
I also watch "Knitting Daily" on PBS on Sunday mornings, but to be honest, most of it is well beyond my grasp as a newbie to knitting.


----------



## greydogsma (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks for the warm welcome, Fran!


----------



## greydogsma (Feb 10, 2015)

Thank you for the nice welcome!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Welcome from Wisonsin


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome from South Carolina.


----------

